# First day of school



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My daughter is in sixth form next year - so no need to wear school uniform

She is already planning what to wear. !!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember when my daughter went into the 6th form, I thought it'd be good to save money on uniforms...,.
No way!!!
"Mum I can't wear this to school, can't wear that.....need new "......Aaaaarrrggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

My daughter has a uniform but has already decided on the right backpack and asked us to order it....Grandma will get it this year...no matter what there is always something that needs to be just right.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I totally envy other parents whose kids get to wear uniforms. It saves a lot of money and headaches .


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I totally envy other parents whose kids get to wear uniforms. It saves a lot of money and headaches .


YOu would think it does but there is always something that is not like the others, the shoes, the hairthings, the pens, even the lunches!! It is the way kids are..something is popular and something is not...even in my daughter's catholic school.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mmm I'm in favour of school uniform in 6th form

When I was at school, we were allowed to wear a "non uniform" waistcoat under our blazers.

Mine was a nice camel hair colour - we thought we were the bees kness


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I am in favour of uniforms.. my daughter was a nightmare when she could go to school in mufti... she was going through a stage of.. I don't like colour.

My son always had to wear a uniform which he didn't mind but he hated being at Prep school as the main school called them Peckers lol


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Lanason said:


> mmm I'm in favour of school uniform in 6th form
> 
> When I was at school, we were allowed to wear a "non uniform" waistcoat under our blazers.
> 
> Mine was a nice camel hair colour - we thought we were the bees kness


i am soooo american and have no idea what any of that meant!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

charleen said:


> i am soooo american and have no idea what any of that meant!!!


OMG Americans and school :eyebrows:
I went to an american school for a day in the 70's
The assembly was the "principle" talking over the tanoy 
We had a service in a Cathedral 

such a difference

My school was founded in 909 and is one of the worlds oldest schools 
here is the crest - the motta was "Esto Quod es" = "Be what you are"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> OMG Americans and school :eyebrows:
> I went to an american school for a day in the 70's
> The assembly was the "principle" talking over the tanoy
> We had a service in a Cathedral
> ...


Wells Cathedral School......right ?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Wells Cathedral School......right ?


Yep

was that personal knowledge or GOOGLE:confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Yep
> 
> was that personal knowledge or GOOGLE:confused2:


Strange as it may seem but i was just reading about Wells the other week as it is the smallest city in England and it mentioned the school having links to a one founded in 909....so that was the clue.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Strange as it may seem but i was just reading about Wells the other week as it is the smallest city in England and it mentioned the school having links to a one founded in 909....so that was the clue.


wow that's a coincidence

it's a beautiful Market City, well worth a visit - the Cathedral is stunning
I spent 11 years at the school.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

We went to Wells back in the 70's to see the Wells Carnival...It was amazing...
The biggest lit-up parade we've ever seen....put anything in the USA to shame...Still got vivid memories of it!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> We went to Wells back in the 70's to see the Wells Carnival...It was amazing...
> The biggest lit-up parade we've ever seen....put anything in the USA to shame...Still got vivid memories of it!!


The Carnival floats do a circuit tour over a few weeks. I've been to quite a few over the years.

Sat 3rd Nov - Bridgwater
Fri 9th Nov - Weston-super-Mare
Sat 10th Nov - North Petherton
Mon 12th Nov - Burnham & Highbridge
Wed 14th Nov - Shepton Mallet
Fri 16th Nov - Wells
Sat 17th Nov - Glastonbury

they often do Wellington as well

There is huge competition and pride at stake. The work takes months - often they have built special "barns" on some of the farms to house the development. They are amazing.:clap2::clap2:

have a look at this Website Somerset Carnivals website - carnival forum, images, movies


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> wow that's a coincidence
> 
> it's a beautiful Market City, well worth a visit - the Cathedral is stunning
> I spent 11 years at the school.


I have a son that lives in Rode which is not all that far away from Wells....lovely part of the country and many historic places around that area.


----------

